# Mattia



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

Io davvero farei. Fatica. Si. Fatica a stare senza Mattia.Perchè lo sento addosso come una seconda pelle. Non sempre certo (

	
	
		
		
	


	




). Ma è il mio uomo.


Siamo andati a fare una passeggiata stasera. Mangiarci un gelato.
Mi ha chiesto se ho un blog.
Ho risposto si.
Ci ha pensato un pò  e poi si è messo a ridere. Conosce bene la mia parte bloggosa.

	
	
		
		
	


	






Camminavamo mano nella mano, come gli invorniti,  ridevamo di cazzate passate, ha ricordato lo sput sul pipino e ci siamo dovuti fermare perchè eravamo piegati dal ridere.

Stasera voleva parlare di tradimento.
ha cominciato raccontandomi che oggi la facocera gli è stata appiccicata addosso nelle prove di evacuazione che hanno fatto e che lui ancora non riesce nemmeno a guardarla in faccia, da quanto la sua presenza lo infastidisce, e che ogni volta lui è nei paraggi lei dice sempre a voce alta che con il suo nuovo tipo (sposato....) scopa da dio.

Mi ha chiesto se sul blog parlo di tradimento.
Ho risposto di nuovo si.
-Del mio?-
-Anche.-
-Ma interagisci con le persone?-
-Si.-
-Ti massacreranno...-
-A fortune alterne...ma è uno scambio. A proposito. E' grazie al mio interagire con persone diverse che ho capito un pò di più come funzionate voi fedeli e la differenza sostanziale nel vivere il tradimento tra uomo e donna.-
Si è fermato. Ci siamo seduti su una panchina, mi sono appoggiata sulla spalla e mi ha abbracciata.-Ovvero?-
-Per le donne è più facile, ragionando sempre per macro aree, perdonare un tradimento solo per sesso, perchè quello sentimentale è una botta peggio, mentre per voi uomini è il contrario. perdonate più facilmente un tradimento sentimentale. Confermi?-
Ci ha pensato un pò e ha annuito -Si..nella merda totale di dover scegliere di che morte morire preferirei sapere che hai tradito per sentimento e non per sesso...-
-Il cazzo è sempre al centro di tutto alla fine.-
-Territorialità. Poi sono terrone. Un napulè come mi chiami tu.- risata -il sesso fra noi è...grandioso per cui se tu mi dicessi che l' altro è solo sesso io mi sentirei distrutto. Distrutto al pensiero che  hai voluto il cazzo di un altro solo per il cazzo. lascia stare. Mi sale il sangue al cervello.-
-Quindi se mi beccherai mi salvo dicendoti che ho tradito perchè mi sono presa una cotta? Buono a sapersi allora...-
-Non sei credibile, stupida.- e mi ha tirato un pizzicotto su una  coscietta rachitica -dici sempre che non ti manca nulla con me e quindi tradisci o hai tradito o stai tradendo o tradirai solo per sesso. Uno sfizio.-
-Infatti. Ma se sapere il contrario ti farebbe stare meglio potrei mentire senza problemi.-
-Sarai stronza.- e mi ha baciata.
Abbiamo fatto i fagianoni quindicenni ancora un pò sulla panchina poi abbiamo ricominciato a camminare e ha detto una cosa che mi ha...non lo so... 
-Lo sai Tebe che quella sera in cui mi hai detto che ti ritenevi libera dal patto di fedeltà ho avuto la certezza per la prima volta che tu davvero non mi avevi tradito fino a quel momento?-
-Lo so che non mi hai mai creduto...-
-Se io avessi avuto quella certezza _prima_, forse non ti avrei tradito...Sono stato un vero coglione. Anche perchè subito dopo avere avuto l'illuminazione della tua fedeltà, un secondo dopo mi sentivo già cornuto. nemmeno per istante ho pensato che tu non mi avresti tradito.-
-Ti senti cornuto?-
-No, ma lo sono o lo sarò. E' una certezza. Un dogma di fede tipo.-
-Come mai non sei fuori di testa?-
-Lo sai che ti ho controllato la macchina?-
Mi è salito subito il sangue al cervello. Perchè è la seconda volta.
-Hai frugato nella mia borsa, hai preso le chiavi e hai...No scusa. Cosa pensavi di trovarci? Preservativi usati? Mutande allegre? impronte di piedi sul parabrezza? Sei tu il coglione che teneva sms, mail e scontrini. Sono più furba di così.-
-Lo so, sapevo di non trovare nulla e non ti arrabbiare. Mi sono già sentito  abbastanza coglione per essere sgattaiolato come un ladro alle tre di notte a guardarti in macchina con la pila senza che tu mi mostrizzi. Alla fine non te ne sei accorta..potevo tacere.-
-Mi stai avvertendo che mi controllerai ancora? Ricordo una scena raccapricciante della genitrice, una notte la beccai nella stanza degli armadi con la faccia dentro la parte di mio padre ad annusare tutti i suoi vestiti. Che tristezza. Come cazzo si fa ad abbruttirsi cosi? E' una cosa semplicemente folle.-
-Tebe...so come la pensi sulla gelosia e il controllo. Lo so che non tolleri e mi lasceresti. L'hai già fatto e ho imparato a tenere a bada il tutto. Voglio dirti che mi fido di te.-
-Ti fidi sul fatto che non ti tradisca? Vorrei dissentire e consigliarti di riporre la tua fiducia in altr...-
-Chiudi quella bocca Tebe. Mi fido che tu metta in pratica quello che io non sono stato capace di fare. Preservare il nostro noi come coppia. Io non smetterò di essere napulè, come tu non smetterai di essere tu. E alla fine forse hai ragione. La vita è lunga. E una trombata extra non è niente.-




Io. Amo. Quest'uomo.


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2012)

a volte penso che tu faccia dire ai personaggi del blog quello che vorresti sentirti dire.
ma anche questa è una capacità di scrittura


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

La sintesi dell'uomo, dell'intelligenza, della furbizia, radicata in un uomo dalle mille discendenze. 

Mattia.


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

Minerva;bt5379 ha detto:
			
		

> a volte penso che tu faccia dire ai personaggi del blog quello che vorresti sentirti dire.
> ma anche questa è una capacità di scrittura


se fossero personaggi...ma Mattia non è un personaggio.
Mattia per arrivare a questo pensiero che non condivide ci ha messo anni, litigate, lasciamenti  e un tradimento di mezzo.
Deve scendere a patti con quello che sono. E sono diversamente fedele. Non proprio il suo tipo di donna ma ha deciso di provare a capire e andare oltre.
A parlare sono capaci tutti. E lui è molto bravo.
Vedremo se queste parole troveranno attinenza nella realtà, se e quando mi beccherà a tradire e mi chiederà il famoso. _Perchè._


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo;bt5380 ha detto:
			
		

> La sintesi dell'uomo, dell'intelligenza, della furbizia, radicata in un uomo dalle mille discendenze.
> 
> Mattia.


come ho scritto a Min...Mattia parla bene. Molto bene.
Razzola un pò peggio.
Vedremo alla prova dei fatti ( che spero non accada ovviamente) se saprà comportarsi come dice.




Dubito ma tant'è. Ultimamente mi stupisce molto quindi...

Pensa Clà...davvero mille discendenze. Un genitore siciliano e un genitore napoletano.
In quella casa non si capisce nà mazza...


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5382 ha detto:
			
		

> come ho scritto a Min...Mattia parla bene. Molto bene.
> Razzola un pò peggio.
> Vedremo alla prova dei fatti ( che spero non accada ovviamente) se saprà comportarsi come dice.
> 
> ...


Voglio dare sfogo ad una mia fantasia, e se fantasia è fantasia deve rimanere, quindi non far caso a quello che ti sto domandando.
Se un giorno ti dovesse capitare di poter domandare a Mattia, Mattia ma tu mi amerai sempre? Se lo farai ed avrai una risposta Tebe mi farai sapere qual'è ?


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo;bt5383 ha detto:
			
		

> Voglio dare sfogo ad una mia fantasia, e se fantasia è fantasia deve rimanere, quindi non far caso a quello che ti sto domandando.
> Se un giorno ti dovesse capitare di poter domandare a Mattia, Mattia ma tu mi amerai sempre? Se lo farai ed avrai una risposta Tebe mi farai sapere qual'è ?


Se chiedessi a Mattia se mi amerà sempre, credo che sgranerebbe gli occhi terrorizzato e mi farebbe ricoverare alla neuro.
I primi tempi che stavamo insieme me lo chiedeva e io rispondevo -Non lo so. Cosa ne so cosa potrà succedere in futuro?-
E lui insisteva- Ma se le cose stanno così...tu mi amerai sempre?-
E io -No. Se le cose stanno così anche fra dieci anni no che non ti amerò. Vuol dire che siamo sempre uguali a noi stessi e sai che due palle cosmiche la convivenza?-


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5384 ha detto:
			
		

> Se chiedessi a Mattia se mi amerà sempre, credo che sgranerebbe gli occhi terrorizzato e mi farebbe ricoverare alla neuro.
> I primi tempi che stavamo insieme me lo chiedeva e io rispondevo -Non lo so. Cosa ne so cosa potrà succedere in futuro?-
> E lui insisteva- Ma se le cose stanno così...tu mi amerai sempre?-
> E io -No. Se le cose stanno così anche fra dieci anni no che non ti amerò. Vuol dire che siamo sempre uguali a noi stessi e sai che due palle cosmiche la convivenza?-


auahahaaahhaah e ti pare perchè ho messo in mezzo la fantasia ? :rotfl:

Comunque si anche per questo motivo l'ho messa in mezzo, ma non solo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5381 ha detto:
			
		

> se fossero personaggi...ma Mattia non è un personaggio.
> Mattia per arrivare a questo pensiero che non condivide ci ha messo anni, litigate, lasciamenti  e un tradimento di mezzo.
> Deve scendere a patti con quello che sono. E sono diversamente fedele. Non proprio il suo tipo di donna ma ha deciso di provare a capire e andare oltre.
> A parlare sono capaci tutti. E lui è molto bravo.
> Vedremo se queste parole troveranno attinenza nella realtà, se e quando mi beccherà a tradire e mi chiederà il famoso. _Perchè._


penso che sia abbastanza realistico come personaggio (perché noi lo vediamo così).

però non so come fai a tenere questo blog nascosto a Mattia e a Manager e tutta la banda ... già mi immagino Gelmy a trovarlo occasionalmente per prima :rotfl:


----------



## Nameless (27 Agosto 2012)

Io ho iniziato a pensare di poter tollerare e superare un tradimento, quando ci sono quasi cascata a mia volta... 
mi viene il dubbio che anche mattia abbia la sua manager.

Ma sei certa che ti vada davvero bene una relazione così?
Il mio ideale resta ancora la relazione monogama, dove due si amano e mai si tradiscono.


----------



## kikko64 (27 Agosto 2012)

Nameless;bt5401 ha detto:
			
		

> Io ho iniziato a pensare di poter tollerare e superare un tradimento, quando ci sono quasi cascata a mia volta...
> mi viene il dubbio che anche mattia abbia la sua manager.
> 
> Ma sei certa che ti vada davvero bene una relazione così?
> Il mio ideale resta ancora *la relazione monogama, dove due si amano e mai si tradiscono.*


... questo episodio di Star Trek me lo sono perso ...


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2012)

ultimosangre?


----------



## Nameless (27 Agosto 2012)

kikko64;bt5402 ha detto:
			
		

> ... questo episodio di Star Trek me lo sono perso ...


infatti ho scritto IDEALE, mica reale... 

sognare non costa nulla


----------



## Tebe (28 Agosto 2012)

Minerva;bt5406 ha detto:
			
		

> ultimosangre?


non lo saprete, saprai, mai!
Però ora lo sto broccolando ma lui non si è ancora accorto di niente.
 Ma insomma se è segreto!
Comunque scriverò una pagina di blioh


Min...però ne hai citati due che...:fischio:


----------

